# My birds



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

http://community.webshots.com/user/Reti02


Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, thanks for that, I finally got to meet Olivia!

I do wish that Dimitria would bite Moki, though.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Isn't Olivia a sweetheart. She loves to read PT. Actually she always looks very interested at the pics.

Dimitria doesn't bite, ever and Moki is the sweetest and most delicate cat, she doesn't bother anybody, doesn't even care about the birds.
I think you're thinking about Johnny Cat, he neds a good bite to learn his lesson. Right now he is giving the birds a break cause he is more interested in Houdini, the hamster.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Reti,

Welcome to Webshots! 

I love all your pets.  

Didn't Tiny want his picture taken?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well... do you think you could teach Dimitria to bite?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Reti,
> 
> Welcome to Webshots!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think that lady that took pity on Reti and gave her the camera will ultimately have created a monster! 

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> Yeah, I think that lady that took pity on Reti and gave her the camera will ultimately have created a monster!
> Pidgey



   ...LOL


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I love them! The dove and the pigeon together is so cute, and your slider and hammy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

No Pidgey, Dimitria will not be taught to bite 

LOL, are you picking on me?  

Treesa, I can't take Tiny's pic, no moment is right for him, he sees me coming with the camera and he runs to his cage and hides, hmm. He had no trouble with you taking his pic. Angel doesn't want either her picture taken.

Thanks MJ. Stay tuned, there are more coming.

Reti


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe the flash is the problem why tiny is camera shy. I take my bird photos without flash. I don't like the bright flash of the new cameras either.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pics, Reti! It's great to see all your lovely critters!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks A Smith, might be the flash, I will try without, if I figure how to turn it off.

Thanks Terry. I have a few more, still working on getting some good pics of them.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pictures, Reti.

You have a very cute and attractive crew there!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT pics, Reti! And THANKS for telling Pidgey that there is no biting!

*(Pidgey, you are very close to having Scorpio Power give you a cat curse via Bastet of Egyptian fame! Baaaad Pidgey. Maybe a cat massage with claws EXTENDED! ROFL You too would be a "god:" "HOLE(Y) PIDGEY!!)*


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

But Johnny Cat needs to be bitten in the worst way! He's the one that almost killed Olivia!

MIZZZ Squawks,

That cursed Bastard cat from Egypt ain't gonna' be messing with me--I'm an Okie!

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And as for Scorpio power... those are just bugs we stomp on and squash here in Okie-Homa!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> But Johnny Cat needs to be bitten in the worst way! He's the one that almost killed Olivia!
> 
> *I know Johnny Cat really didn't mean it! Now, if it had been Dorian von Nastypuss, weeellllll. AND, fortunately, Olivia is doing well!*
> 
> ...


MIZZ Squawks is NOT the one you have to worry about! (you don't listen (read) real good, do ya?)

OH HO HO, being an OKIE, you won't know what hit you! 

In fact, the cat massage claws will be sooooo smooth, you won't know anything happened, other than a little pressure and feeling good (massages are soooo relaxing!). You will only notice tiny red round marks. Even then, you won't be concerned, UNTIL you go to eat or drink and you start "leaking!" You will no longer have to worry about losing weight! 

You will then become, the "Pidgey Who Once WAS!"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> And as for Scorpio power... those are just bugs we stomp on and squash here in Okie-Homa!
> 
> Pidgey


Be careful WHEN and HOW you step. Those Scorpio TAILS are quicker than your foot (stomp!)

The site would HATE to have you out of commission for awhile, due to the sting of a Scorpio tail (we don't "kill," just cause a lot of discomfort. The severity depending on the transgression. YOU, Pidgey, are transgressing quite heartily!  )


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> YOU, Pidgey, are transgressing quite heartily!  )


Which is pretty doggone easy to do while I'm wearing my GENUINE OKIE-HOMA SCORPION-SQUASHIN' BOOTS!!!

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

STOMP! STOMP!

YEE-HAAWWW!!!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mr. Pidgey, you just stomp and Yee-hawww all you want!   (Actually, the "vision" of you stomping, YEE-HAWWING and disturbing the neighbors, has me ROFLMAO!! ESPECIALLY if they want to know what you are doing and only YOU see Scorpions!)

There's just one minor detail that I did not mention. While you MAY be fortunate to get in A lucky stomp (highly unlikely, but I know hope springs eternal with you!), we Scorpios are also under the sign of 

THE PHOENIX 

A BIRD WHO ARISES FROM ITS OWN ASHES

I can NEVER be destroyed!  

*(AND, if you don't feel well within the next few days...well, you WERE warned!)*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> But Johnny Cat needs to be bitten in the worst way! He's the one that almost killed Olivia!
> 
> 
> Oh, no worries here.
> ...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Reti said:


> Pidgey said:
> 
> 
> > But Johnny Cat needs to be bitten in the worst way! He's the one that almost killed Olivia!
> ...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

MIZZZ Squawks said:


> There, see, Pidgey, even so-called "bad" cats, have some good! Johnny Cat isn't bad, he's just misunderstood (by you).


Oh, I think I understand Johnny Cat all too well--he's an opportunist just patiently laying in wait for almost any unsuspecting smaller animal to fall prey to. I haven't forgotten that episode at all:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=140245#post140245

It's one of those deals where claw-length management is a perpetual must.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ever since that episode, his nails are supershort and blunt.
He doesn't even complain when he has his manichure every Sunday. He is a good cat.


----------

